# It's Humpday with the Hotties!



## Humpday Hottie's (Nov 15, 2013)

Y'all it's Wednesday and you know what that means!! It's oyster night! The weather is gorgeous! Why aren't you already here??


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)




----------



## TJ Hooker (May 22, 2011)

4th time is a charm


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Humpday Hottie's said:


> It's oyster night! The weather is gorgeous!



Yep, Gonna be a great night for some FREE Oysters on the Half Shell, at Gilligan's Tiki Hut, Pool Side and Gulf of Mexico view, on Property at Hampton Inn, P-Beach


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*From the Left, Clay Palmgren of "Clay and Jackie", featured in Buying the Bayou - Pensacola, which aired for the first time a few weeks ago (Now shown in the Reruns).

In the Middle, BananaTom to be discovered.

On the Right, Kelly Collins, the "New Greenhorn" featured in Season 10, 2014, of the Deadliest Catch. Kelly's debut was April 22, 2014. From what Kelly told me last night, it is going to be a great season.*


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

Wirelessly posted (from ya mommas)

And they're not sideways!......YES!


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Where's all these hotties we were promised


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

bigrick said:


> Where's all these hotties we were promised


They were all over the place last night, where were YOU.

You what you want pics?

Ain't gonna happen.


----------



## aroundthehorn (Aug 29, 2010)

Was it a sawsidge fest?


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

That thread post is false advertising. I feel cheated.


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm pretty sure there's somewhere in the PFF rules and regulations that states any thread with hotties in the title must contain a minimum of 1 picture of 2 hotties or multiple pictures of solo hotties.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Yep I call BS, looks like some man bonding there !:whistling:


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

Okay, Okay, I give.

Next week I will capture the Gilligan's Girls - Humpday Hotties, and post them up. 

Unless you guys simply wanna join us. 

Let us know.


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Join you and claydo for some sword fighting ? I think not !


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

CCC said:


> Join you and claydo for some sword fighting ? I think not !


You ain't lived till you do.

But I understand, you sidewalk commando.

Please just salute


----------



## CCC (Sep 3, 2008)

Lmao


----------



## shootnstarz (May 4, 2011)

I like'um topless !!!!

Rick


----------

